# question avant achat



## monkeyg (15 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Je suis dans l optique d acheter une Apple tv je voulait savoir si en France il y avait la NBA ?  Car la seul fois que j'ai pu la tester c était a l Apple store de NY donc certainement pas les même chaînes merci


----------



## Lauange (16 Décembre 2013)

Salut, pas de NBA sur mon atv2.


----------



## monkeyg (17 Décembre 2013)

merci pourtant sur le site NBA il y a marquer france ?


----------



## monkeyg (18 Décembre 2013)

des infos sur atv 3 peut-être ?


----------



## samsand31 (18 Décembre 2013)

Jamais tester mais présente sur mon ATV


----------



## Powerdom (20 Décembre 2013)

oui l'icone est présente sur l'apple TV depuis pas mal de temps.

Le basket américain s&#039;installe dans l&#039;Apple TV


----------



## monkeyg (21 Décembre 2013)

merci je vais donc me l offrir pour noel


----------

